# Blood Results at nuchal scan session



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but I'm not really sure where to turn to at the moment  

We had our Nuchal Scan at Kings College Hospital a couple of days ago - we were told during the scan that everything with both babies looked absolutely fine, nothing to cause any concern at all.  We had to go back to waiting room whilst they waited for bloods to return.  Once we were back again they said nothing to worry about and risks were set at 1:958 and 1:1545 for DS (1:32000 for Trisomy 13/1.  My DH and I were happy with this, as all sounded positive.  

Then we started talking to our friends and these results were far than any of theirs, so it started me worrying.  I looked up the blood results on the internet and it looks like perhaps this is where the cause for concern comes in.  Here are all the details:

Age: 32
Weight: 65kg
Gestation: 12 + 4

twin 1 
NT: 2.0mm
HB: 161bpm
CRL: 70mm

twin 2 
NT: 1.2mm
HB: 158 bpm
CRL: 66.1mm

Free beta hCG: 3.1895 MoM
PAPP-A: 0.6879 MoM

I was just hoping you might be able to give some advice on whether these results show anything to worry about (am the kind of person who would definitely like to be aware of any possibility of issues).    Of course you get on google and find all kinds of info, but I would rather ask someone who I know has all our best interests at heart    

Thanks soooo much,

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay in replying, I don't really deal much with nuchal scan results, but I can try and catch up with our screening midwife next week and ask her.  However, the specialists at the hospital are happy with the results, and if they had any concerns at all, they would have been arranging further investigations, so don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

I would really, really appreciate it, if you could please.  It's been playing on my mind since... see lots of things on internet about being an indicator for Down's Syndrome, but also for miscarriage etc... 

Thanks again,

BettySpaghetti x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I was just wondering if you'd had a chance to find out any information on my behalf, please??    I know you must be very busy!! 

Thanks very much,

BettySpaghetti x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I menat to post earlier, I've been off sick this week as I've not been coping with early pregnancy very well.  When I get back to work, I will try and find out for you,

Sorry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry to hear you've not been well!!! I had the same - you spend so long wanting to be pregnant, it's such a shame when you feel so ill that it's hard to enjoy it and make the most of things.

Hope you feel better soon

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

Just to say that I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday, so will ask if he's able to help with my concerns over the results tomorrow.

Thanks,

BettySpaghetti


----------

